# More doggie pics. :)



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

More piccies.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It looks like they have a very comfortable life  very cute pets and I recognize that collar from 3DD!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hahah that's right!

Busted.


----------

